# Pressure Washing The Roof



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

Any thoughts or ideas on pressure washing the rubber roof of the Outback. Good or bad idea? Mine is pretty dirty up there was just wanting to see what other thought.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Pressure wash would be a bad idea.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Yup, it's a really bad idea.

There are chemicals made for this that will do a better job and won't destroy your roof.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

You could water laser a hole in the thin EPDM in a heart beat. 
Garden hose and soft brush only.


----------



## BKline (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks, Will just let it be dirty. Do not really see it anyway


----------



## pxt (May 7, 2012)

Whats the best method to wash the roof?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

pxt said:


> Whats the best method to wash the roof?


I do mine at least once, usually twice, a year by just climbing up there with a hose and a scrub bush type thing that came on a broom handle. I use the cleaner made for them, just because for me saving a few bucks isn't worth worrying about chemical damage to the material. I'm sure there are plenty of cleaners that are safe though. I usually take a piece of plywood about 4x4 and stand on it as I'm scrubbing in order to spread my considerable weight.


----------

